# First steps at 8 weeks...



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

http://hagenmuehle.leistungshunde.de/

There are some new videos on this site. If you scroll down under "videos". "Djenna" at 9 weeks "bite exercises" (Beissübungen) learning to counter (pull backwords). First steps in obedience, etc.

Askan at 5 months - obedience

And lots more......


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

those are nice gillian--i only looked at Djenna's vids, but that's a stout little fighting girl


----------

